# New Ibanez 8 string - Maple fretboard?



## kris_jammage (Dec 14, 2012)

Just posted by Ibanez UK on Facebook with the comment - 

"Shhhhhh!!! i have not shown you all this... OK? 

What do you think?"







Interesting!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 14, 2012)

The first variation of the RG8, methinks.


----------



## GXPO (Dec 14, 2012)

Sweet, I hated maple fretboards until I joined SSO... Now I can't get enough. I would love for this to be galaxy white with a matching headstock.


----------



## baO (Dec 14, 2012)

wuuuut?!


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 14, 2012)

Well its white thats for sure. Ibanez UK say they are gonna be posting more pics over the coming days, so hopefully more of this model!


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 14, 2012)

So this leaked, too.


----------



## The Norsemen (Dec 14, 2012)

Cool now all Ibanez needs to do is release left handed variations of their guitars. 
any leaks on that? doubtful. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Apatheosis (Dec 14, 2012)

GXPO said:


> Sweet, I hated maple fretboards until I joined SSO... Now I can't get enough. I would love for this to be galaxy white with a matching headstock.



This exact thing with me too. Maple never really spoke to me a few years ago, but I'm mad about it now. Could be all the hi-res NGD threads that inspired my interest.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)

8-string version of the 1527M?

I am ready for this, but my wallet isn't.


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 14, 2012)

RG2228A-M? 

Awesome.


----------



## NoMod (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder if that is what this guys was talking about...I emailed ibanez's uk distributor asking if they were likely to get any rg2228a galaxy white in stock, this was the response:

"Hi Dave

Thanks for your email.

The RG2228A is currently only available in Black.

We do have some *RG288M-WH* landing early next year.

Im afraid I don&#8217;t have exact specs on this model yet but it may be what you are looking for."


Could this maple board be from this new model?

Edit: it appears it's a typo - see below ;-)


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 14, 2012)

Sincerely hoping it's a variation of the RG8 as I might actually buy that in 2013; if it's a new RG2228 I'de be happy for everyone else though


----------



## Swyse (Dec 14, 2012)

The RG288m doesn't make sense as a model number, but the RG8 makes sense as a RG228 features wise. I'm betting maple boarded RG8.


----------



## NoMod (Dec 14, 2012)

Swyse said:


> The RG288m doesn't make sense as a model number, but the RG8 makes sense as a RG228 features wise. I'm betting maple boarded RG8.


 


Just quoting what I was emailed =/ the guy that mailed me may have quoted it wrong I guess but that is a direct copy paste...

RG288M doesn't make much sense no...but then neither does RG2228 to me lol...


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 14, 2012)

White RG w/ maple board is cool. Kind of weird they're making an 8 like that after discontinuing the 1527M.


----------



## Rook (Dec 14, 2012)

288 would make sense if it it were a premium?

Also 2228:
Series 2xxx - eg 1570, 2570, 3570 - feature quality grade increases with first number, so intro of DiMarzios or EMG's etc instead of IBZ
Layout x2xx - hardtail I think, though this could be an irrelevant number... Hardtails often end in a but that doesn't follow the new convention.
Pickup/Guard config xx2x - 2 humbuckers, no guard, this always follows
8 strings

In cases like the 7620, this was pre-prestige so the first number indicating extra features etc didn't exist, the 7620 is just a 620 with with 7 strings, and it's not a 627 because they needed a 1 for the hardtail. The 1527 however follows the same pattern, 1 for the IBZ's, 5 for the body style (trem?), 2 for 2 buckets no guard, 7 for 7 strings. It follows that the 2527 has EMG's etc etc.

Anyway, I'd guess this is whatever the guy in the email said, whether 288 is correct or not. Ibanez announce products to distributors well in advance and often change the names before their release, I wouldn't be surprised if '288' was simply what the RG8 was previously


----------



## NoMod (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess it could be a premium as I was asking after a white rg2228a...as it is one popped up on thomann a few days ago and I snapped it up with the fastest flurry of a credit card known to mankind - currently being shipped to me, hoping it will arrive next week \o/ Yey!

Thanks for that, the numbers make a whole lot more sense now


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 14, 2012)

NoMod said:


> We do have some *RG288M-WH* landing early next year.


It's just a typo, guys. What this guy is trying to say is RG2228M-WH.


----------



## NoMod (Dec 14, 2012)

Ah cool...just as well I don't like maple boards then lol - otherwise I might be annoyed I just ordered the gw one!!!


----------



## isispelican (Dec 14, 2012)

more 8 strings, thats always good and yay for maple!


----------



## Rook (Dec 14, 2012)

shitsøn;3314151 said:


> It's just a typo, guys. What this guy is trying to say is RG2228M-WH.



you know that for sure?

you can't stop there!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm more interested in the universe-looking horn that is behind....


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2012)

shitsøn;3314151 said:


> It's just a typo, guys. What this guy is trying to say is RG2228M-WH.




I'm surprised by the large dots on a prestige


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I'm more interested in the universe-looking horn that is behind....




Looks like that 30-fretter


----------



## donray1527 (Dec 14, 2012)

Great. All i need is to spend all my money on that after my 1527m lol ...... i wont be able to help myself either...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I'm more interested in the universe-looking horn that is behind....





ding ding ding


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2012)

Look how thin that horn is - its the 30 fretter, most likely


----------



## themike (Dec 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I'm more interested in the universe-looking horn that is behind....


 



Adam Of Angels said:


> Look how thin that horn is - its the 30 fretter, most likely


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 14, 2012)

If it's Prestige, I'm interested.


----------



## Swyse (Dec 14, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Look how thin that horn is - its the 30 fretter, most likely



Nah, picture is streched vertically. Look at the dot inlays on the 8, they are ovals.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 14, 2012)

kris_jammage said:


> RG2228A-M?
> 
> Awesome.



Ah crap, I need new pants.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 14, 2012)

It could very well be the new Munky sig. He did use some 8 string tuning for the new album. Whatever it is it has a white body


----------



## MobiusR (Dec 14, 2012)

I swear if its a RG8 with Maple Fretboard i'm going to flip a bitch. 

But if its just a RG2228 i know what im buying next ;D


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 14, 2012)

What I want to know is what that guitar behind it is with that horn! Is that the new UV?

Edit: didnt see that the possibility was addressed above


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 14, 2012)

Holy shit, if this ends up being a prestige, I may have to snag one up in the mean time while saving for my custom...


----------



## Swyse (Dec 14, 2012)

shitsøn;3314151 said:


> It's just a typo, guys. What this guy is trying to say is RG2228M-WH.



Hasn't this pretty much confirmed what it is?


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 14, 2012)

Fortunately, we can see that Ibanez won't be sucking this year.


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 14, 2012)

On second thought, maybe sell my 8 I have now toward this...hhhmmmm, well, we need to see what this ends up being for sure.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 14, 2012)

haha...for a minute i thought kris added maple decals to his new rg8.

edit: you can even get it in blue...







http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-QUILTE...122?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item43b4149722


----------



## SPNKr (Dec 15, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Nah, picture is streched vertically. Look at the dot inlays on the 8, they are ovals.



I KNEW it is shopped!


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 15, 2012)

shitsøn;3314151 said:


> It's just a typo, guys. What this guy is trying to say is RG2228M-WH.



OMG!!!!! 

Gotta save up!!!! 

What I'm afraid of is Ibanez putting out several new models next year that I will totally want to buy........personal financial crises pre-programmed


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe we can start hoping for an rgd 8? I love like the contours on that body type. One with the fixed bridge too? Oh man. Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2012)

Koloss85 said:


> Maybe we can start hoping for an rgd 8?



Maybe we'll get a Dino Cazares sig this year, since he's a big fan of the RGD shape now, it seems.


Or I could be wishfully thinking.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 8-string version of the 1527M?
> 
> I am ready for this, but my wallet isn't.



This.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 15, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> This.




Me three. Well, it is, but I shouldn't. By the looks of it, there will be at least 4 new models that I will want next year. I'm not buying 4 new guitars


----------



## Azathoth43 (Dec 16, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Me three. Well, it is, but I shouldn't. By the looks of it, there will be at least 4 new models that I will want next year. I'm not buying 4 new guitars



I know them feels.


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 17, 2012)

any more confirmation or info on this? Date? Like I said though, it makes me hope for a rgd 8. Maybe I'll just hold out.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Dec 23, 2012)

More or less official:





Ibanez RG Prestige 8-String RG2228M (White) | Sweetwater.com

DO WANT.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Dec 23, 2012)

BlackStar7 said:


> More or less official:
> Ibanez RG Prestige 8-String RG2228M (White) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> DO WANT.



Holy fuck that's gorgeous


----------

